# Full blood?



## mdrake313 (Nov 19, 2020)

We took in our pup from a family who was having health issues. She was a stray that came and stayed at their house but they just couldn't take care of her anymore. She's super sweet and has a ton of GSD qualities in her personality. Curious if she seems full blood? First pic is when she was a puppy, next pic is from when we first got her and the last is current. Vet said she's about 6months old right now. She weighs 42lbs. Her coat seems shorter to me than most GSD and she does have a small white tip on her tale, but that has faded as she's gotten older so I'm not sure if it'll still be there when she's full grown. Anyways, would love your thoughts!


----------



## Pytheis (Sep 23, 2016)

It doesn’t look like she’s lost any blood to me, but you never know. 

She looks like she _could_ be purebred, not necessarily well bred, but if you want to be sure, I’d recommend getting a DNA test done.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

She looks like a purebred American showline.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

She looks 100% gsd to me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

high content / possibly pure. Embark has a sale on DNA tests for Breed/Health combo $149 right now.


----------



## Buckelke (Sep 4, 2019)

She looks like there is enough there to call her a German Shepherd, but to be sure you might want to go for the $99 DNA test. The results are - if nothing else - interesting. 
42 lbs at about 6 mos kinda says she'd going to be a big girl. Congrats!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Just got this notice today. 
Embark DNA- Breed Test + Health test- $135.
Use Code GIFTHEALTH at checkout


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Very cute and looks high content or purebred to me


----------

